# Giant STP 1 used value



## Hair Face (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys I'm looking at purchasing a used STP 1 off of my local Craigslist. The owner claims to have spent $1600 on it and wants $700. 

Says the year of the frame is 2009 and bike is mostly stock. I haven't been able to go look at it in person yet but I'm wondering what you guys think would be a fair price for it. 

The bike is black on black and has marzoochi forks not sure if that will help to confirm the year of the bike. Also what brakes, cranks, wheels would have come on this bike? I can't seem to find much online about it so figured I'd turn to the forums.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally can't help but I'd recommend looking at the pinkbike.com classifieds. You'll likely find a few there so can judge value from their asking prices. And remember, people are typically expecting haggling on CL so you could likely get it at a lower price from them


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I paid 400 for a mint condition STP1 in 2009...it was a 2007. I wouldnt pay more than 500 bucks for it.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Looked over on bikepedia. Here's what I found.
BikePedia - 2009 Giant STP 1 Complete Bicycle

2009 STP 1 
*MSRP Was $1025*

Looks like mostly SRAM X4 and X5 as far as drove train (not high end components).


----------



## Hair Face (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok well I ended up passing on that one after seeing it in person. Just not worth the asking price and I didn't care to low ball him on it. I did however pick up an older one much cheaper. It doesn't have the best components but the price was right to screw around on, so I bought it. I've had it out twice now (been getting some unseasonably warm weather) and it jumps really nice. Its been quite a few years since I did any dirt jumping so I'm taking it easy but it really feels great!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats man, well done!


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

I also am looking at selling my new trek 4300 disc to get a dj found a 09 stp 1 for 600 trying to talk him into straight trade what do yall think keep looking or trade it?


----------

